# Quiz



## Daniel

Let's start a quiz: One gives a question (all categories are allowed) and the one other answers, and is allowed to give a new question. If she/he doesn't know one, it will be up to the others to go on. The questions can be easy but also difficult .

I start an easy question: What is called "Olympiad" by the ancient Greeks?


----------



## baroque flute

The Olympiad was the four year interval between their games, and they later used the word as a measure of time--a four-year period. I like this idea.


----------



## Daniel

Exactly, baroque, now you it's your turn, or someone who wants.


----------



## Harvey

Good idea.


----------



## baroque flute

OK, here is my question. What do many cars use for fuel in Brazil? I don't know whether it is easy or hard to answer.


----------



## max

Would it be Hydrogen Gas???

Btw, Daniel, I love this idea, you mind if I use it on MH?


----------



## Daniel

Is it alcohol fuel?

@max: of course you can use it.


----------



## baroque flute

Right, Daniel! Your turn!  It is legal there for YOUR CAR to drink and drive. But it has to be a particular kind of car of course or it's bad for its health. :lol:


----------



## max

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Aug 8 2004, 02:15 PM
> *Right, Daniel! Your turn!  It is legal there for YOUR CAR to drink and drive. But it has to be a particular kind of car of course or it's bad for its health. :lol:
> [snapback]1404[/snapback]​*


cool, I didn't know that...


----------



## Daniel

A drunken car :lol:. The next question: Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Harvey

That is the color most scattered by the atmosphere.
What is dark energy?


----------



## ViolinFan

> _Originally posted by Harvey_@Aug 8 2004, 04:49 PM
> *What is dark energy?
> [snapback]1426[/snapback]​*


It's a theoretical type of energy that acts as a repulsive force, and is supposedly the cause of the universe's accelerating expansion. Scientists have not yet confirmed whether it actually exists.

What is a chachalaca, and where can it be found?


----------



## Daniel

It's a sort of bird and can be found from southern Texas in the Rio Grande Valley south to Nicaragua and Costa Rica.

Why is the sea salty?


----------



## Harvey

If memory serves, the inhabitants of the sea have no use for salt.

Why does the sunset appear red?


----------



## max

> _Originally posted by Harvey_@Aug 9 2004, 03:10 PM
> *If memory serves, the inhabitants of the sea have no use for salt.
> [snapback]1448[/snapback]​*


I think that is wrong. Doesn't it have to do with the mid-rif region out in the middle of the ocean. Kinda like underwater volcanic motion..... Dangit, too complicated to explain without diagrams... I learned about this in 9th grade Earth Science, OMG, that was almost 8 years ago, feels like yesterday......


----------



## Harvey

Bah...I never bothered to take Earth Science...I start tenth year in a few weeks.


----------



## Daniel

At first to the salt question: One reason Max mentioned right: the submarine volcanos. Others are hydrothermal vents and wheathering of the continents.

To the sunset question: there is an effect called Rayleigh scattering, particles in the atmospheres, and more physics if i remember right...


----------



## Daniel

Is it true that, if a rainbow appears after a thunderstorm, you can see *2* rainbows?


----------



## oistrach13

I don't know


----------



## Harvey

Sometimes?  If two reflections occur inside a raindrop, and you happened to be watching in the right spot.

Is the world round?


----------



## oistrach13

by world you mean planet earth?

if so, I believe one can say its almost round, not a perfect sphere, but "round".


----------



## Harvey

Yes, I do.

I have a question:
What's that second violin girl's number?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
j/k


----------



## Daniel

:lol: :lol:

To go on here:

Who won the most medails in the Olympic Games? Ok that was too easy..... so who got the last in the medail list?


----------



## Harvey

There are five countries who won one bronze.
Colombia
Eritrea
Mongolia
Syrian Arab Republic
Trinidad and Tobago

If you're including the countries that didn't win medals, I dunno.


----------



## Daniel

Right! Your turn, Harvey.


----------



## Harvey

How many stones is 300 gallons of water at 4 degrees Celsius?


----------



## Harvey

I'm going to use this post to respond to your answers.

Quaverion: Zero - No
Quaverion: 1.65 - No
Quaverion: .596100314613 - No


----------



## Quaverion

Zero?


----------



## oistrach13

I don't know how large a gallon is, or how massive one stone is.

now, if we were talking in cubic meters and kilograms, then I might be able to do something.


----------



## Quaverion

About 1.65 stones?


----------



## Harvey

To save you the trouble:
1 gallon is about 3.7854118 liters.
1 kilogram is about 2.2046226 pounds.
1 pound is 1/14 stone.


----------



## Quaverion

Thanks Harvey. Is it .596100314613 stones?


----------



## Harvey

And since it's been so long since I posted the question, here's the answer:

about 179 stones.

Now somebody ask a question.


----------



## Quaverion

Harvey, you are crazy. Ok, I challenge you to answer this riddle Harvey. There is a man that went into a bar and asked the bar tender for a glass of water. Instead of water, the bar tender pulled out a gun. The man said "thank you" and left happily. Why is this?


----------



## Harvey

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Sep 25 2004, 04:57 PM
> *There is a man that went into a bar and asked the bar tender for a glass of water. Instead of water, the bar tender pulled out a gun. The man said "thank you" and left happily. Why is this?
> [snapback]2110[/snapback]​*


That's old, Quaverion!

The man had hiccups.

Now I've been trying to upload an avatar this whole day...WHY CAN'T I UPLOAD?
No, that wasn't my question.

Someone else ask a question.


----------



## Quaverion

Damn you to heck Harvey. Damn you to heck with your insane math questions. I have a real math question for you. Why is 1/infinity NOT equal to zero as most think?


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Sep 25 2004, 09:26 PM
> *Why is 1/infinity NOT equal to zero as most think?
> [snapback]2115[/snapback]​*


OK. Hmm. Maybe that was a little too philosophically challenging. <_< Someone else ask a GOOD question while I come up with a quality one.


----------



## Harvey

That was one of the most used numbers in eigth grade's Science class...by me anyway.

1/∞ ≠0 ∵ 0/∞ = 0 ∧ 1 ≠ 0.

Someone else...

Edit: I think I'd better translate that into English:
One divided by infinity equals not zero because zero divided by infinity equals zero and one equals not zero.

WOOHOO! Finally got the avatar in. Too bad it's blurred. That's what ya get for moving.


----------



## Quaverion

Actually, that is not the correct answer Harvey. The answer cannot be solved simply by equations. Someone else ask a question and I'll get back after I answer that. Think about the question Harvey. Maybe you need a few more years of math.


----------



## Quaverion

Here's a hint: 1/infinity = 2/infinity = 3/infinity. x/infinity = y/infinity as long as y and x aren't equal to infinity. infinity/infinity=1. Also, just so you know, "those three dots" means "therefore," not "because."


----------



## Harvey

I don't see what's wrong with my answer. Maybe I do need more math.

BUT... ∴ is therefore and ∵ is because.


----------



## Quaverion

Ah yes. These appear very small on my 14 inch screen. Good call.


----------



## Quaverion

It cannot be solved with math. You must focus on the _idea_ of infinity. Also, I just want you to know that I am not just making this up. I believe myself to be very good at math. I was in the USA Math Talent Search last year. I am not trying to brag, but I am just saying that I am sure of what I am saying.


----------



## Harvey

If you're not looking for a mathematical answer, I give up. (However, I do not see anything incorrect about my answer. It just might not be the answer you're looking for.)


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Harvey_@Sep 27 2004, 05:07 PM
> *If you're not looking for a mathematical answer, I give up. (However, I do not see anything incorrect about my answer. It just might not be the answer you're looking for.)
> [snapback]2128[/snapback]​*


Actually, here's what was wrong: x/infinity always = 1/infinity, unless x=infinity. So you see, 1/infinity does equal 0/infinity. This is what I love so much about the whole concept of infinity. It twists what we thought to be reality around so that everything equals everything else. That is what was incorrect.

The answer is that infinity cannot equal any real number, because it is a concept, or an function, in itself. It cannot be used in equations or with numbers at all when doing any sort of mathematical problem.


----------



## Harvey

OK...All of the schools I've attended think that ∞∈R so that's how I was taught.
So that's why I treated ∞ like any other expression...like π.


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Harvey_@Sep 27 2004, 10:05 PM
> *OK...All of the schools I've attended thing that ??R so that's how I was taught.
> So that's why I treated ? like any other expression...like ?.
> [snapback]2135[/snapback]​*


I don't know these signs. Please explain. I probably know their meaning but have never used them. All I know is the sign for infinity.


----------



## Daniel

This is getting funny....HAHAHAHAHAHAHA....sorry, but math discussions can be be so enriching  But in the question if 1/infinity=2/infinity is the same, I think can't be given one real answer: I think there IS a difference, but unfortunetly I cannot speak well in this matter, don't know the right vocabulary...


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Sep 28 2004, 02:14 PM
> *This is getting funny....HAHAHAHAHAHAHA....sorry, but math discussions can be be so enriching  But in the question if 1/infinity=2/infinity is the same, I think can't be given one real answer: I think there IS a difference, but unfortunetly I cannot speak well in this matter, don't know the right vocabulary...
> [snapback]2154[/snapback]​*


Daniel, I'm sorry, but I must say that I am 100% sure that 1/infinity=2/infinity, just like 1xinfinity=2xinfinity. I do not say that I am sure of very many things, but I am sure of this. This is getting kid of funny. Maybe it is time for somebody to ask another question.


----------



## Harvey

I know why!...I think :huh: 

Some interpret ∞ as what it describes. That is, an indefinitely great number. Some think of ∞ as any other real number.

Let's say we have ∞+1. Theoretically, ∞+1=∞+2 because you can't get any greater than ∞.
But in the mathematical world, ∞+1≠∞+2 for the same reason why x+1≠x+2 (and 1/x≠0/x for 1/∞≠0/∞.)
Daniel, you are right mathematically.
Why would you treat it like any other real number? It makes dealing with equations using ∞ less confusing. After everything is finished, then we can interpret ∞ for what it is.

(∞∈R. Infinity is an element of the Real Number Set.)

Somebody ask a question. This is getting old IMHO.


----------



## Quaverion

Yes, I agree. Someone ask a question. I cannot keep contradicting Harvey on math. I don't think it is good for our relationship.   Just kidding. :lol: Harvey, this is the last response to this question I think I will post because it will just keep going on and on like infinity itself. You are correct with 1+infinity=2+infinity, but infinity in equations is a very weird thing. It is used to find things like asymptotes _because_ of the concept. It is the same number in theory and equation. However, I believe the beginning question was why is 1/infinity not equal to zero. Infinity is not a real number. It is a concept. There.

Now please, somebody ask a different question. This _is_getting tiresome.


----------



## Daniel

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Sep 28 2004, 06:44 PM
> *Daniel, I'm sorry, but I must say that I am 100% sure that 1/infinity=2/infinity, just like 1xinfinity=2xinfinity. I do not say that I am sure of very many things, but I am sure of this. This is getting kid of funny. Maybe it is time for somebody to ask another question.
> [snapback]2156[/snapback]​*


Yes that was the same I was taught, but you came out with a philosophical interpretation and so did I!

Do you think (personally) that 1/infinity is really the same as 2/infinity? One example: take 1/infinity=1000/infinity=100000000000000000000/infinity=(inifinity-1)/infinity
But what is infinity-1? Another strange thing, we can't think of it. And infinity-1 is the main point in this problem for me. If you think infinity is just infinity, then it is like 2xinfinity BUT don't you "feel" there must be a difference? Maybe a futurnal question...

So far my personal opinion....


----------



## 009

U guys remind me of the discussion I saw on Music Horizon...whether nothingness is a thing. It's intriguing to engage in such discussions...but it's too destructive for my brain. 
But I do feel that there's a philosophical difference.


----------



## Harvey

Revive this...

What is "duk duk chaang?"


----------



## Daniel

valse-rythm in chinese as retrograd? :lol:


----------



## Hamfast

Do you know how much have children Bach?


----------



## Hamfast

and how much witk which wive?


----------



## Hamfast

and how much alive, how much dead?


----------



## Daniel

I think he had around 20? But not all lived long...those who lived longer were 7 he had with Barbara and 3 with Anna Magdalena? Hm not so sure...


----------



## James

*Daniel's avatar!*

LOL

Daniel,

Your avatar is starting to annoy me.

Big fat note swaying side to side.....


----------



## Daniel

HAHAHA, James...

let's see if I can get a slim note, jumping up and down


----------



## James

Ahhh!!!

Please daniel change it...!!!


----------



## Daniel

Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok


----------



## Harvey

Hello. 

"duk duk chaang" is slang for cantonese opera (describing the sound of the percussion instruments.)


----------



## Bassoonist Student

Hi, Daniel

I know you are right about 2 rainbow. I saw many year ago honestly.

It was amazing to see 2 rainbow but how?

Martin



Daniel said:


> Is it true that, if a rainbow appears after a thunderstorm, you can see *2* rainbows?


----------



## James

Quiz?

Daniel's favourite composer.

I know the answer, does anybody else?


----------



## godzillaviolist

*I'm geussing*

I'm geussing it's Mendelssohn.

Okay, what composer was a lover of Proust? [ This is a rather difficult question, as he's obscure ]


----------



## Daniel

Reynaldo Hahn?

Next question will be:
Who is the composer of the opera "Goyesca"?


----------



## godzillaviolist

You're right! 
The question you asked is a tough one, but I have a strong suspicion ( one I cannot prove at the moment ) that Goyesca is another name for a more well known opera ( Carmen? )
By the way, I tried to send a message on here and it didn't work; is there a problem with my computer?
godzilla


----------



## godzillaviolist

*found it*

Enrique Granados!
Okay, I admit I had to look online to find the answer. To be honest, I've never heard of that opera before. Is it any good?
Okay; which three british composers all died in the same year?


----------



## Daniel

I did not listen to it either, but I found it because of an art project I am working on ... is about music and arts. Granados did write it after some early paintings by Francisco de Goya, so...

Your question is not easy...I don't know it right now


----------



## godzillaviolist

*Painting - opera*

I can see how painting could influence opera. I went to an art gallery yesterday, and several of the paintings I thought would make great opera scenes. However, with most paintings, they don't tell you the rest of the story...


----------



## Daniel

What kind of art gallery were you in?


----------



## godzillaviolist

An exhibition of french paintings and sketches through the ages. A lot were bland, but some were very good.


----------



## ChamberNut

Reviving the quiz thread. I noticed the questions don't have to be music related.

Ok, here's my question, first one to get it right gets to ask the next question.  

Which composer died of complications from a conducting accident?


----------



## opus67

There might have been many, silly, but I know the answer you expect is Lully. 

Name the (Hint:20th Century) composer who was also an ardent ornithologist, and who also did research in bird songs and incorporated these aspects in his music.


----------



## ChamberNut

Yes. You're turn O67


----------



## Guest

opus67 said:


> Name the (Hint:20th Century) composer who was also an ardent ornithologist, and who also did research in bird songs and incorporated these aspects in his music.


Birds? let me see....

http://www.talkclassical.com/1708-birds-music.html ?

hmm... Olivier Messiaen?...

Wikipedia says more obout him and birds:

_Messiaen found birdsong fascinating; he believed birds to be the greatest musicians and considered himself as much an ornithologist as a composer. He notated birdsongs worldwide, and he incorporated birdsong transcriptions into a majority of his music. His innovative use of colour, his personal conception of the relationship between time and music, his use of birdsong, and his intent to express profound religious ideas, all combine to make it almost impossible to mistake a composition by Messiaen for the work of any other western composer..._


----------



## opus67

Right on, Alnitak. I knew you would be the one to answer that.  Your turn to pose a Q.

I have one one of his compositions in my collection, which I've yet to listen to. (It's for a quartet and orchestra)


----------



## Guest

Who composed "St. John's Night on Bald Mountain: Night on the Bare Mountain"?


----------



## Guest

Rimsky-Korsakov AND Mussorgsky 

What year did Mozart REALLY die?? ...........  hahahaha Just Kidding, 

For the real question: Eric Clapton, Jimmy Page and Jeff Beck were all in what band?


----------



## Guest

wasn't it "The Yardbirds"?...

...I see and hear birds everywhere ! it is an obsession!...


----------



## Guest

Supposing I’m right, -- Who are my sisters?...  

(in the contrary, i.e. if I’m wrong, you can keep on searching…. )


----------



## Guest

Supposing you were right, I would answer : Mintaka and Alnilam.... Now, Supposing I am Right also, name this musician: In 1945, he gave his first public performance, and the following year he made his first appearance with an orchestra, in a performance of Beethoven's 4th piano concerto. His first public recital followed in 1947, and his first recital on radio came in 1950. This was the beginning of his long association with radio and recording. As a teenager, He wrote chamber music and piano works in the style of the Second Viennese school of composition. His only significant work was the String Quartet, Op.1, which he finished when he was in his 20s, and perhaps the Beethoven cadenzas, which can be heard on his recording of the piece and have recently been recorded by pianist Lars Vogt. As well as composing, He was a prolific arranger of orchestral repertoire for piano; not only his Wagner and Ravel transcriptions which he recorded, but also the operas of Richard Strauss and the symphonies of Schubert and Bruckner, which he played privately for his own pleasure. - _from Wikepedia_


----------



## opus67

Really wild guess: Barenboim?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

opus67 said:


> Really wild guess: Barenboim?


Barenboim was precocious... but as he was born on 9/15/1942, it's a little early. The correct answer is the one, the only, the iconoclastic Glenn Gould.

Now- for the realm of opera- when Verdi was dragging his feet on the _Aida_ project (supposed to be timed for dedication of Suez canal), a plan was discussed to approach two other major opera composers to pick up the commission instead. Who were they?


----------



## opus67

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Barenboim was precocious... but as he was born on 9/15/1942, it's a little early. The correct answer is the one, the only, the iconoclastic Glenn Gould.


I knew I was wrong immediately after I posted that message. 



> Now- for the realm of opera- when Verdi was dragging his feet on the _Aida_ project (supposed to be timed for dedication of Suez canal), a plan was discussed to approach two other major opera composers to pick up the commission instead. Who were they?


Wagner and Puccini. (I guess those will be the obvious first guesses)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

opus67 said:


> Wagner


 That one's right (yeah, you know me!). The other one, however, was neither German nor Italian. That takes a lot of famous names out-of-play


----------



## opus67

The Frequently-occurring Bach?


----------



## Morigan

It was Gounod, was it not?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Morigan said:


> It was Gounod, was it not?


That's the other one, Msr. M! Semi-related note: Father Owen Lee, in his book _First Intermissions_, said that he gauges the worth of an opera book by its comments on Gounod ("Faust," especially). He said that if a writer gives Gounod short-shrift, then in turn gives short-shrift to the author.


----------



## Guest

Morigan said:


> It was Gounod, was it not?


Now, I think it's your turn, Morigan, to give a new question..., is it not?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Morigan said:


> (in the "What are you listening to right now" thread)
> <<Gia la speanza sola
> Delle vendette mie
> Quest'anima consola!
> E guibilar mi fa!>>
> 
> What is this wonderful aria I'm singing out loud?


So I guess that, after a fashion, Msr. M already has given us a puzzler, even if its location isn't exactly where one would expect...


----------



## Guest

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Msr. M already has given us a puzzler, ...


How absent-minded I was !



Chi_town/Philly said:


> Originally Posted by Morigan
> (in the "What are you listening to right now" thread)
> <<Gia la speanza sola
> Delle vendette mie
> Quest'anima consola!
> E guibilar mi fa!>>
> 
> What is this wonderful aria I'm singing out loud?


isn'it an aria from the opera Le nozze di Figaro?

Nozze di Figaro -- ATTO TERZO -- Scena Quarta -- Il Conte solo -- Recitativo e Aria...


----------



## opus67

I think Sr.M answered it, kind of, a couple of posts later.


----------



## Guest

opus67 said:


> I think Sr.M answered it, kind of, a couple of posts later.


So, Sr. M, would you please give us a new question?


----------



## opus67

But I don't know whether the answer is the right one.


----------



## Morigan

Oh, I didn't intend it to be a "quizz question", and Manuel's answer was kind of implicit. Yeah, I was singing the Count's famous aria from act 3, "Hai gia vinta la causa... vedro mio sospiro".

Now if you want a real question, let me think a bit...

(...)

I am a horn-made instrument used for Jewish religious ceremonies... WHAT AM I? :O


----------



## Guest

Thank you, Morigan, for your interesting quesion.



Morigan said:


> I am a horn-made instrument used for Jewish religious ceremonies... WHAT AM I? :O


aren't you a shofar?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Alnitak said:


> aren't you a shofar?


That is correct, and now MY TURN! 
Which character represented Trotsky in Orwell's novel "Animal Farm?"


----------



## Op.123

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That is correct, and now MY TURN!
> Which character represented Trotsky in Orwell's novel "Animal Farm?"


Snowball?
.............


----------



## PetrB

The Mexican Gumbi with the Ice Pick?


----------



## KenOC

Burroughs said:


> Snowball?
> .............


Snowball is, I think, correct. Is there a prize for this? Monetary, one hopes...


----------



## Op.123

Right my question now

1. In a street there are five houses, painted five different colours. 
2. In each house lives a person of different nationality 
3. These five homeowners each drink a different kind of beverage, smoke different brand of cigar and keep a different pet. 

THE QUESTION: WHO OWNS THE FISH? 

HINTS 

1. The Brit lives in a red house. 
2. The Swede keeps dogs as pets. 
3. The Dane drinks tea. 
4. The Green house is next to, and on the left of the White house. 
5. The owner of the Green house drinks coffee. 
6. The person who smokes Pall Mall rears birds. 
7. The owner of the Yellow house smokes Dunhill. 
8. The man living in the centre house drinks milk. 
9. The Norwegian lives in the first house. 
10. The man who smokes Blends lives next to the one who keeps cats. 
11. The man who keeps horses lives next to the man who smokes Dunhill. 
12. The man who smokes Blue Master drinks beer. 
13. The German smokes Prince. 
14. The Norwegian lives next to the blue house. 
15. The man who smokes Blends has a neighbour who drinks water.

(Is this allowed?)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Burroughs said:


> Right my question now
> 
> 1. In a street there are five houses, painted five different colours.
> 2. In each house lives a person of different nationality
> 3. These five homeowners each drink a different kind of beverage, smoke different brand of cigar and keep a different pet.
> 
> THE QUESTION: WHO OWNS THE FISH?
> 
> HINTS
> 
> 1. The Brit lives in a red house.
> 2. The Swede keeps dogs as pets.
> 3. The Dane drinks tea.
> 4. The Green house is next to, and on the left of the White house.
> 5. The owner of the Green house drinks coffee.
> 6. The person who smokes Pall Mall rears birds.
> 7. The owner of the Yellow house smokes Dunhill.
> 8. The man living in the centre house drinks milk.
> 9. The Norwegian lives in the first house.
> 10. The man who smokes Blends lives next to the one who keeps cats.
> 11. The man who keeps horses lives next to the man who smokes Dunhill.
> 12. The man who smokes Blue Master drinks beer.
> 13. The German smokes Prince.
> 14. The Norwegian lives next to the blue house.
> 15. The man who smokes Blends has a neighbour who drinks water.
> 
> (Is this allowed?)


What??? That's Einstein's riddle! Not allowed!!! I've been working at it for three years and still haven't got it!!!!


----------



## Op.123

Ok then what is better for you, unsaturated or saturated fat. Why?


----------



## Ryan

unsaturated, because I googled it


----------



## Op.123

Ryan said:


> unsaturated, because I googled it


I'll let you have that, I suppose... Your turn!


----------



## Mesa

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What??? That's Einstein's riddle! Not allowed!!! I've been working at it for three years and still haven't got it!!!!


Oh, it is indeed allowed! Took me about 35 minutes, after five minutes of scribbling i decided to use Excel instead.

Here's a screenshot of what i came up with, so (potential) SPOILER ALERT.
http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/3149/theriddle.jpg

Was i right, Burroughs? A simple googling would ruin the moment for me.

Here's one i genuinely have no idea about - What is the warmest temperature of water it's possible to swim in?


----------



## Op.123

Mesa said:


> Oh, it is indeed allowed! Took me about 35 minutes, after five minutes of scribbling i decided to use Excel instead.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of what i came up with, so (potential) SPOILER ALERT.
> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/3149/theriddle.jpg
> 
> Was i right, Burroughs? A simple googling would ruin the moment for me.
> 
> Here's one i genuinely have no idea about - What is the warmest temperature of water it's possible to swim in?


Excellent. well done!


----------



## schuberkovich

Mesa said:


> Here's one i genuinely have no idea about - What is the warmest temperature of water it's possible to swim in?


100 degrees celsius (before it becomes steam). You might get a bit burnt though


----------

